# Limited edition purple ghd IV styler & gift set



## Bec688 (Nov 10, 2008)

For all our MUT GHD fans, GHD has just brought out a new limited edition purple styler set for Christmas!












The set comes with


ghd IV purple styler
Heat resistant roll bag
Travel hairdryer
Matching clips
$329

source: Official ghd â„¢ Australia and New Zealand Website - ghdhair.com - dark or pure

I love it's pattern!


----------



## Jimmy_nv (Nov 10, 2008)

It's looking great


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 10, 2008)

oooh it's pretty! I like the purpleness of it!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 10, 2008)

That is so lovely!


----------

